# Deal of the day: JOHNNIE WALKER RED LABEL - 1.75 LITER



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

For me, not you...Silly! Scored this baby at the Exchange liquor store on sale for $25! She caught my eye right before I went to the cash register! See! I can be a smrt shopper!:ss

http://www.877spirits.com/item_detail.asp?pitem=109


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

couldn't get a small stockpile to supply the rest of the forums?


----------



## asims2006 (Sep 23, 2007)

You wouldnt want to pick me up one, and send it to me would you ?????


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

asims2006 said:


> You wouldnt want to pick me up one, and send it to me would you ?????


Dude, I won't be able to make it back there until late next week. I'll check to see if they still have any left at that price!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

pbrennan10 said:


> couldn't get a small stockpile to supply the rest of the forums?


I tell you what...that will be the first glass of the night tonight, and I will toast everyone's health at CS! Will that work? :r


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

My question is,who shops at the liquor store in the morning? Besides you and I of course hehe Nice score,only time I ever ran into it at that price was when I was in london and they sold it at corners like hotdogs.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jason_of_Texas said:


> My question is,who shops at the liquor store in the morning? Besides you and I of course hehe Nice score,only time I ever ran into it at that price was when I was in london and they sold it at corners like hotdogs.


:r I had to go on my lunch break! It's not like I buy, then drink in the parking lot! Sheesh! 
Hey, I bet I can pair it with a nice CAO America tonight! I'll cross my fangers! :tu


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> :r I had to go on my lunch break! It's not like I buy, then drink in the parking lot! Sheesh!
> Hey, I bet I can pair it with a nice CAO America tonight! I'll cross my fangers! :tu


So you say with glass in hand  And gonna have to wait til tom. to pair them up,dropped yesterday,didnt make it tues. so it should be to ya by tom.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Too bad red label sucks, I'm going to need you to stop buying the cheap booze, Jimbo. 

Seriously though, that stuff is gross. I prefer the other colors. :tu


----------



## asims2006 (Sep 23, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I tell you what...that will be the first glass of the night tonight, and I will toast everyone's health at CS! Will that work? :r


Sounds like a plan to me.... Make sure its with a good smoke


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Too bad red label sucks, I'm going to need you to stop buying the cheap booze, Jimbo.
> 
> Seriously though, that stuff is gross. I prefer the other colors. :tu


:tpd: it's a bit harsh to say the least

but to each his own, at least it's Jdub :tu

(stick a bottle of gold in the freezer.... mmm mmmm mmmmm)


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Too bad red label sucks, I'm going to need you to stop buying the cheap booze, Jimbo.
> 
> Seriously though, that stuff is gross. I prefer the other colors. :tu


:tpd: Are you mixing that with anything? I think I tried to drink that stuff on the rocks once... once.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smoked said:


> :tpd: Are you mixing that with anything? I think I tried to drink that stuff on the rocks once... once.


I tried it with coke, it was rank. I tried it straight and almost puked.


----------

